# Variable übergeben und bilder anzeigen



## Randy (5. Mrz 2006)

Hi, Ich habe ein Problem und zwar habe ich eine Website die nur Lokal genutzt wird und auf dieser Website werden 250 bilder angezeigt. Arbeit erleichtern will möchte ich das ich im Quelltext 
eine variable "bereich" habe die ich dann mit eingen gewählten namen belegen kann also so -> 

So sieht die webseite aus: 



```
<tr> 
<td width="23%" align="center">[img]../pictures/superstars/bereich/001.jpg[/img]</td> 
<td width="77%" align="center">[img]../pictures/superstars/bereich/002.jpg[/img]</td> 
<td width="100%" align="center">[img]../pictures/superstars/bereich/003.jpg[/img]</td> 
</tr>
```



Die Variable "Bereich" soll man oben auf der Website mit einen name belegt werden als Beispiel nehmen wir mal Christian dann sollte das so aussehen. 



```
<tr> 
<td width="23%" align="center">[img]../pictures/superstars/christian/001.jpg[/img]</td> 
<td width="77%" align="center">[img]../pictures/superstars/christian/002.jpg[/img]</td> 
<td width="100%" align="center">[img]../pictures/superstars/christian/003.jpg[/img]</td> 
</tr>
```



Also im Prinzip soll er nur eine Variable übergeben damit der pfad stimmt und man in der Website die Bilder sieht. 

Die Bilder sollten nebeneinander also jew. immer 3 nebeneinander angezeigt werden so :

XXX
XXX
XXX
usw.


Wäre das realisierbar?? Besten Dank für Hilfe.


----------



## byte (5. Mrz 2006)

Randy hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wäre das realisierbar??



Ja. Aber nicht hier.


----------



## Beni (5. Mrz 2006)

Das scheint mir ein reines HTML Problem zu sein? Dann passt es nicht zu den Anfängerfragen über Java.

*verschoben*


----------



## randy (5. Mrz 2006)

HTMl man kann doch in html keine variablen übergeben???? Man hat mir gesagt das geht mit java.


----------



## Beni (5. Mrz 2006)

Dann frag denjenigen der dir das gesagt, was er genau meinte. Wie einem Java hier helfen sollte, weiss ich nicht (bzw, ich habe schon Ideen, nur ist der Aufwand ziemlich hoch). Vielleicht meinte der jemand auch JavaScript, dann bist du hier total falsch, weil Java und JavaScript bis auf den Namen nichts miteinander zu tun haben.


----------



## Gast (5. Mrz 2006)

Stimmt Du hast recht habe ich falsch gepostet ich wollte das in Java Script haben nicht java Sorry


----------



## Gast (6. Mrz 2006)

Hm kann mir keiner Helfen =-/


----------



## Dante (6. Mrz 2006)

sowas macht man eigentlich eher mit php als mit javascript


für javascript könntest du mit document.write() arbeiten. ist aber eigentlich unsinnig, weil wenn mal einer ohne javascript kommt sieht er nix...


----------



## Gast (6. Mrz 2006)

hm bei php muss man ja den iterpreter installieren und das muß man bei java nicht


----------



## Illuvatar (6. Mrz 2006)

Java würd ich gar nicht nehmen.
Javascript hat nicht jeder den Interpreter an.
PHP brauchst du den Interpreter nur serverseitig. Das ist dann wohl das beste für die User.


----------



## Dante (7. Mrz 2006)

Wie benutzt man denn Java ohne den Interpreter? Wie ja schon richtig angemerkt wurde, hast du mit Java oder JavaScript im Browser nichtmal die Möglichkeit sicherzustellen, das dein besucher überhaupt einen geeigneten Interpreter am laufen hat. Suchmaschinen haben das sowieso nicht.


----------

